# my 2 year old dropped dead



## emoduck (Dec 8, 2009)

she was perfectly fine and healthy. she was barking excitedly ( she gets very very excited. she will be running around, yelping, jumping, whining etc) when i came back, and then the barking stopped. i called out to her and she didnt respond and when i went out to the backyard to look for her, she was lying in her own pee with her eyes open. dead. most horrible experience of my life. 

she didnt have any bruises or anything on her body. she was perfectly fine the whole day. jumping around, playing, eating was normal.

we did send her for dental cleaning a few months back and they put her under general anesthesia. she also had a full body check up and blood test, and the results were that her hips were a little problematic.
ive sent her for a necropsy. hopefully i can get some answers. she was the best dog one could hope for and im devastated/


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i'm sorry for your loss! i cant begin to imagine how that feels. I hope you're able to get answers. Please let us know what you find out. :hugs:


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. Hopefully the necropsy will help you find closure.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

How horrible! I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## emoduck (Dec 8, 2009)

does anyone have any idea what could have been the cause? i heard certain lines have a predisposition towards heart arrhythmia


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

so so sorry for your loss! how devastating is this! cant even begin to imagine. hope u find some answers and when you do please share it with us if you are able to.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm very sorry for your loss, I can't imagine how traumatic it must have been.  May she rest in peace.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

So sorry!


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

So sorry for your loss how terrible to find her like that. Please let us know what they find as the cause for the sudden loss. Thoughts and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Zeusismydog (Aug 23, 2001)

I am so sorry for your loss as well. It is very hard loosing your best friend. She will be waiting for you a the rainbow bridge.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

:hugs:I am so sorry for your loss, how horrible to find her like that. I hope you get some answers so you can at least find some closure.


----------



## GermanShepherds6800 (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss and hope your questions get answered by the necropsy so that it starts healing for you.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

That's awful. I'm so sorry you had to lose your baby. I hope you get answers.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

so very sorry for your loss how tragic


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Tragic & sad.......so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

emoduck said:


> does anyone have any idea what could have been the cause? i heard certain lines have a predisposition towards heart arrhythmia


Could be bloat. The excited barking and yelping could be discomfort.
Very very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

A two year old, how very young. It's entirely possible it could have been a heart issue. You certianly have my sympathy. :halogsd:


----------



## asia39 (Jan 24, 2011)

So sorry for your loss...


----------



## ed1911 (Jan 19, 2011)

Any chance it could have gotten into some poison? Any neighbors hate dogs?


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for the loss of your sweet girl, I hope that you will be able to find answers for this tragedy. Run free at the Rainbow Bridge sweet girl, run free. :rip:


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

So sorry for your loss.
We had a golden that was running and playing in the yard with my sons, she just dropped in her tracks very suddenly, and it was her heart. It was very fast and sudden. If it was the same type thing with your dog after seeing how fast it was with ours the one thing I was thankful for if it had to happen is Fancy didnt' seem to suffer, she was just gone.


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

ed1911 said:


> Any chance it could have gotten into some poison?


I would assume the dog would throw up, act weird, etc and not just die suddenly if poisoned.

So sorry for your loss. I believe this happened to another member on this board recently and happened to a cousin of mine GSD few months back.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I am so sorry to read this. Wow, I can't imagine how you feel. I'm glad you are having a necropsy, and hope that it will pinpoint the reason she passed. What lines was she from?
Thoughts with you during this sad time


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

So sorry to hear about your girl 

This does sound like it could be a heart issue. Often dogs with bad hearts seem perfectly normal until they suddenly die.


----------



## gracieGSD (Jan 10, 2011)

Very sorry for your loss, prayers to you.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.
The people I got my girl from just went thru this with one of the pups they kept, he was only 14 months old, he was born with a heart murmur and they concluded with the er & thier own vet that it was heart related although they did not send the body to have a necropsy done. 
Heartbreaking, I am so sorry.


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

I just lost my 23 month old last month practically the same way. Perfectly fine, then gone. It was her heart. PM me if you like. I'd like to know what lines your girl was.

So sorry for your loss


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I am so very sorry :hugs:


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

My heart goes out to you!! I am SO sorry for your loss!


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm so so sorry.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh no, how tragic...I'm so sorry.  Please let us know what they find


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

My heart goes out to you. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Topcat915 (Feb 5, 2011)

My jaw just dropped. That is terrible news. So, so, sorry.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Hugs and prayers from Texas.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

I am so so sorry, I hope you find some answers soon.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I am so sorry this happened. It must be so heartbreaking. Hopefully you will find out what caused her untimely death. Please let us know what you find out.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I am so sorry! How terrible! Words are simply not enough.


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

emoduck:

My blood ran cold and my heart sank when I read your post. Like everyone else here, I am so sorry that you have lost your baby so suddenly. The same thing happened to one of my best friends when he came home and his dalmatian was greeting him. She started to urinate and then just collapsed. She died in his arms with her eyes open. 

It is simply heart rending. You are in my thoughts and prayers. I hope they tell you what went wrong. In the case of my friends dog, she had a heart attack of some kind.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you. It is so hard to lose a loved furry family member but even harder when it's so sudden. May you meet again on the other side. :hugs:


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Im sooo sorry for your lost, i can only imagine how you feel!!
My heart goes out to your and your family
-julie


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry. What a horrible thing to happen. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

This brings tears to my eyes. I am so very, very sorry for the loss of your beloved dog. May she rest in peace, and may you find solace in knowing she went quickly and painlessly. It certainly does sound like a heart problem.


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

Just found out it was a bacterial infection that killed my cousin's dog. Said it was moving so quick, didnt show up in blood work.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Cruiser (Mar 29, 2011)

What a terrible thing! So sad for your loss....


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

How tragic! I am so sorry....

As many say - heart is most obvious, followed by a blood clot...a staph infection can kill suddenly as well....

Run free at the bridge little girl...

Lee


----------



## alaman (May 3, 2006)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

What a horrible shock. When Rex died it was not quite that quick but still horrible. I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

Beyond words other than so sorry for your loss.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

My friends had the same thing happen to them

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/152447-sudden-death.html

The dog has been to the vet for routine stuff, nothing found. He seemed extremely healthy and energetic. The vet said it was too late for the necropsy.

I am so sorry for your loss, it is very disturbing to lose a young, seemingly healthy animal like this.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am very sorry. 

I wonder if it was an aneurism.


----------



## rebelsgirl (May 19, 2005)

I am so sorry to read about the untimely death of your pup. I had this happen to me with a stray we took in. It was devastating. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## DDTBEMe (Apr 13, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. That is devastating.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. That is just the most horrible experience. I hope you get some answers from the necropsy.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

No word from OP. Probably too sad to respond.
Understandable.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

My prayers are out for your family. I'm sorry your pup was taken too soon. I hope you can heal in time.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm so very sorry. How awful that must have been. My first guess would have been her heart. Hope you get the results back soon so you will know what happened. Hugs!


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

OMG I'm so, so very sorry for your loss. 

That would be so shocking...so unexpected. I hope the necropsy can provide some answers for you.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

emoduck said:


> does anyone have any idea what could have been the cause? i heard certain lines have a predisposition towards heart arrhythmia


My uncles dog died just like that. They were playing catch when the 4 yr old dog collapsed and died. The vet said he had an aneurysm.

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## wjl1970 (Feb 26, 2011)

I am very sorry for you loss emoduck! I am sending positive thoughts your way!


----------



## stealthq (May 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry. It's such a shock when something happens out of the blue like that, particularly to such a young animal. I've had something similar happen to two of my cats. One was 2 (FIP, infected at the vet while getting his vaccines ironically enough), the other was 4 (hypertrophic cardiomyopathy). I managed to get them to the vet but there was nothing to be done. So, I empathize completely. I hope the necropsy provides some closure for you.


----------



## DonP (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm very sorry for your loss. Poor girl. I would think with such a sudden death that it was either trauma or a heart problem. Just a completely uninformed guess. I hope you find the answer.

Don


----------



## Jake71 (Feb 2, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your dog.

This is not something I wanted to read this afternoon...

Take care.

jake


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am sorry too for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Please try to let us know what it was.


----------



## CHawkins (Jul 12, 2010)

Reading this is making my heart ache. I know I have been thru so much with my girl. I cannot imagine finding her gone. Please know we are praying and will keep you in our hearts. Please...let us know when you get results back.


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

Oh my gosh, I'd be devastated! I am so very sorry for the sudden loss of your girl.


----------



## Zarr (Feb 28, 2010)

Condolences to you. I know this will be a hard time. I had an autopsy done on my girl when she died suddenly, and I am so glad I did, it gave me closure. My thoughts are with you. Rest well sweet girl.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I am very sorry for your loss. What a terrible shock. 
She was fortunate to have such a great home for her short life.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

My heart goes out to you. I hope you find the answer to this terrible tragedy.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

GSDOWNED said:


> My heart goes out to you. I hope you find the answer to this terrible tragedy.


no word .............


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss! Praying that you can find out what happened.


----------

